# HAM Radio question



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I know I will find the answer eventually (Once I pass my exams and start tinkering) but I don't want to wait.
Can I program a HAM Radio for CB, FRS/GMRS, or MURS frequencies?

Here is the example I will use to clear it up.
I have some simple FRS radio's to loan to some folks in two other cars, then the third car has CB, I have HAM setup in my truck. If I did my home work and set it up in advance could I talk with the folks on the FRS, and then also switch channels and talk the one on the CB, but do all this from my HAM radio? I'm thinking I could as long as I reduce the signal strength and power to legal limits and plug in the correct frequencies into my radio.


Is this thinking correct?

Thanks a million for the answer.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

Shammua said:


> I know I will find the answer eventually (Once I pass my exams and start tinkering) but I don't want to wait.
> Can I program a HAM Radio for CB, FRS/GMRS, or MURS frequencies?
> 
> Here is the example I will use to clear it up.
> ...


FRS, yes, but it's illegal. CB, not unless you hacked your radio for 11 meter bandwidth. That's what I've read and heard. YMMV


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

bigdadvrod said:


> FRS, yes, but it's illegal. CB, not unless you hacked your radio for 11 meter bandwidth. That's what I've read and heard. YMMV


They take all the fun out of things for me. I was thinking of how fun it would be to do those things. Meh! Maybe I'll try it on down the road just to say I did it.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Generally, it is OK to use radios for other services (such as business band) on the Amateur Bands, but not the other way around. The other services have a lot more restrictions, such as power, channel selections, antennas, etc., that could be circumvented by radios designed for the Amateur bands.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

While it can be technically done with some HF radios, it is against regulations to use a ham radio on the CB band. You can monitor those channels with the ham radio but you can't transmit with it on CB. Ham radios are not what they call type accepted for operation on 11 meters. Also CB uses AM/SSB while FRS is FM plus there's a big difference in the frequencies they operate on.


----------

